# night time pig hunting



## dm/wolfskin (May 25, 2016)

Here's a few more clips from earlier this year night hunting pigs. I'm still learning my Sony camera. Not good at editing. Got dillo clip on here twice. It was pretty cold out there some nights, 32 degrees. Got to remember to back off the zoom when in close. Got a few more to put together later. Oh there is sound on these clips. Spotty the pig squeals like a pig.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 25, 2016)

Sweet! Nice shooting.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poynor (May 25, 2016)

You owned the night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 25, 2016)

Good stuff Mikey.


----------



## Ellbow (May 26, 2016)

Like that video.
Thanks Mike. Great post!
El


----------



## jerry russell (May 26, 2016)

Nice.  I love hunting the night hogs.


----------



## Barebowyer (May 26, 2016)

Well done Mike.  That looks like a blast!!!


----------



## jekilpat (May 26, 2016)

Enjoyed the video.  Looks like a ton of fun.  What cam and mounting system are you using?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 26, 2016)

This is my setup but I'm using a sony cam now. That a playsport in the picture.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 9, 2016)

I need to do it. This big boy has been hanging out in the same area for the last two years. 

He comes to a feeder about 15 yards from a small open front ladder stand but he likes from 2:00 am until about 4:00am.

I may attach a light to my bow and try it in the back yard.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 12, 2016)

that's just TOO tempting right there.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 24, 2016)

I think this is the same pig but at a different bait site.

I think him liking the middle of the night is the reason the o

thers are coming in mid day!


----------

